# Does the defy advanced fork use metal headset crown spacer thing?



## davegregoire (Apr 9, 2012)

Does the defy advanced fork use metal headset crown spacer thing?

When I took my bike apart to get it painted I didn't see one and now I'm curious as their was one on my wife'*ps bike when I built it (different manufacturer)

<img src="https://f.cl.ly/items/31301v0t0m1Y3l223f1M/IMG_0096.JPG" />


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

So that would be the crown race, by the looks of it that fork is designed to not use separate race, looks like the lower bearing would sit right on the carbon. Usually the area that the crown race sits on is flat. I would check with my local Giant dealer though.


----------

